# Whats Up With my SD Card



## chrisburke (Jul 26, 2008)

I just bought a brand new SD Card for my Nikon D50 and when i put it in, i cant take pictures with it... it focuses then it wont take the picture.... if i hit the play button on the camera it just says "This Card Cannot Be Used"

any idea whats up with it??/ when i plug it into my computer it doesnt mount either...


----------



## Computer_Generated (Jul 26, 2008)

ouch... just an opinion but it sounds like it's no good. Does your camera let you format it?


----------



## Copacetic (Jul 26, 2008)

Also make sure you didn't accidentally move the tiny little slider that locks the card from being written to. Sounds silly, but it's easier than you may think on some cards.


----------



## chrisburke (Jul 26, 2008)

nope none of those are the issues.. it works fine in my D40.. but it wont in my d50


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> nope none of those are the issues.. it works fine in my D40.. but it wont in my d50


 
Do other cards work in your D40 (That is, you didn't just damage one of the connectors in the D40)?

Have you tried an in-camera format on this card?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 26, 2008)

I assume this isn't the case or it likely wouldn't work in either camera, but you may want to double check to make sure you haven't bent or pulled any pins in the D60.


----------



## chrisburke (Jul 27, 2008)

all my other cards work fine on my d50.. just not the 4gb card... the 4gb card works fine in the d40... I've formatted the card from my computer, then plugged it into the D50, and no luck, but it works fine with the d40... I can do a in camera format from the d40 on the 4gb card, but I cant do one in the d50 with same card...


----------



## Copacetic (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah, I found the problem. Don't know why I didn't remember it earlier; I'd stumbled across this researching my own camera purchase. The D50 can't use SDHC (Secure Digital High Capacity) cards. So 2GB is the max size card it can use. There seems to be some sort of workaround for this with certain cards, but I don't know how or how well it works. 

There is a bit more info here: http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=6007-7905


----------



## Joves (Jul 27, 2008)

Copacetic said:


> Ah, I found the problem. Don't know why I didn't remember it earlier; I'd stumbled across this researching my own camera purchase. The D50 can't use SDHC (Secure Digital High Capacity) cards. So 2GB is the max size card it can use. There seems to be some sort of workaround for this with certain cards, but I don't know how or how well it works.
> 
> There is a bit more info here: http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=6007-7905


That is correct. No SDHC for you in that one. Remember that camera was out before SDHC was out.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I assume this isn't the case or it likely wouldn't work in either camera, but you may want to double check to make sure you haven't bent or pulled any pins in the D60.


 
And, I, like an idiot seemed to miss that this was an SD card and not a CF.  *headdesk*


----------



## chrisburke (Jul 27, 2008)

i kinda thought that might be what it was, but just wanted to make sure..  thanks guys!


----------

